# Silly Surfer Models by Hawk Models



## Seadragon7 (Oct 28, 2009)

These are super fun kits that allow for a lot of custom work to be done and imagination is the limit. While they are simple to put together, they are great conversation starters! Kits in this line include Beach Bunny Catching Rays, Hot Dogger Hangin' Ten, Beach Bunny and Hot Dogger Ridein' Tandem, Woodie On Safari...


----------



## Seadragon7 (Oct 28, 2009)

My newest addition to the surfer line...Bunny and Hot Dogger riding Tandem!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work on all 3!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I know many people change the colors and arrangements of details but are these kits already in these colors or is the paint for them included? They seem to be so uniform across the build spectrum for the most part. 👂


----------



## Seadragon7 (Oct 28, 2009)

They are just a white plastic kits. No paints, nothing pre colored. In fact the instructions are black and white with the photos of the kit done in a solid metalic paint so the parts show up better.


----------



## Seadragon7 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------

